# 1995 MK3 VW Golf turbo diesel manual transmission flush and refill.



## Skylinegod (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine has never been changed and the transmission has a slow leak so I want to change it. What fluid should I get? How much should I use and should I just empty and refill
thanks for the help
steve


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: 1995 MK3 VW Golf turbo diesel manual transmission flush and refill. (Skylinegod)*

i highly recommend Redline MTL for vw manual trannies. I used it in my old 89 Cabriolet. it was excellent and drastically improved cold weather shifting. I just changed my Audi A3 fluid with excellent results after having royal purple for 300 miles. (it stunk)
As for the leak, I'd recommend fixing it asap.
not sure on fluid level. my cabby was 2L, but I just did my audi A3 and it was 2.3L. Usually, you drain and then fill until fluid is dripping out the fill hole.


----------

